# BIG Deck Job



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I will post a few projects we have been working on the last month or so since I started taking pictures. This is the job were I posted a question on "One Time Deck Finish" We just finished all the spindles, posts, rails etc. in white and will do a sample deck surface tomorrow. There are 37 units, We used a 60ft boom for all the exterior. SW Solid oil stain was used on all the white to hold back tannin bleed that was coming through the old finish. Last year I did all the window trim and "tower" over the entryway.





























Here is a shot of a deck to see what we are starting with. We will be using a floor sander to grind the old finish off.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice! I love seeing photos of jobs like that!:thumbup:
Will you do the decks "from the outside" too? I would imagine access thru building would be difficult at best!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking job. Did you do the rest of the painting or just the decks? How many guys did you have on the job?


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

All work will be accessed from the outside. We did everything that you see white on the building so far. The gazeebo and the rest of the decks will be done next spring. It is a over 55yr old coop ownership building. My former boss Kurt who I took over the business from in 2000 has put in every hour on the job. 37 units, every thing sanded, caulked and renailed by him. 24 9-10 hour days so far. Did I mention he is 69 years old!!!:notworthy::notworthy: He is the best employee I have!!


----------

